# Spec E30 Racing



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Anybody look at this?

It seems like a reasonably cheap way to go racing. E30s (any) prepped to very strict rules (like Spec Miata) with specified shocks, springs. No engine mods, but a with an engine claiming rule to keep people more honest. :thumbup:

http://www.northamericanbavarianracing.com/

Cars prepped to these rules an also run BMW CCA club racing Prepared and SCCA IT. So lots of places to run.

Of course, this will probably drive up prices on E30s.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

This looks very interesting to me...I have been seriously considering it, but right now I live in a Town House with very limited parking and I just can't justify having a third car (especially a race prepped car) taking up what limited space we have.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spec E30 Racing*



bren said:


> *This looks very interesting to me...I have been seriously considering it, but right now I live in a Town House with very limited parking and I just can't justify having a third car (especially a race prepped car) taking up what limited space we have. *


Where in MD? Maybe we can make a deal. 

I have room, see the thread titled Garage Pics in DIY.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

That's a good alternaitve to Spec Miata. This way, you can race BMW's at a reasonable cost.  

Something to ponder about for the future.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I like the idea of spec e30 series. I think BMW Club and NASA - NABR will also have Spec Mini series as well. :thumbup:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Spec E30 Racing*



Pinecone said:


> *Where in MD? Maybe we can make a deal.
> 
> I have room, see the thread titled Garage Pics in DIY.  *


Hmm, very tempting...I am in Baltimore County just north of the City. Who knows, if the right E30 comes along I just might have to look you up 

I have been admiring your garage....it looks like it will be very comfy (I think it is bigger than my house) and count me in for the garage warming party


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Spec E30 Racing*



bren said:


> *Hmm, very tempting...I am in Baltimore County just north of the City. Who knows, if the right E30 comes along I just might have to look you up
> 
> I have been admiring your garage....it looks like it will be very comfy (I think it is bigger than my house) and count me in for the garage warming party  *


You are not far away. I live up near Aberdeen.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Spec E30 Racing*



Pinecone said:


> *You are not far away. I live up near Aberdeen.  *


No kidding...wait until I tell my wife, I'm sure she will be _very_ glad to hear this :lmao:

It sounds like you are doing a lot of this work yourself, if you need a hand feel free to look me up. I am home most weekends...I don't mind sweat equity for access to a lift


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Spec E30 Racing*



bren said:


> *No kidding...wait until I tell my wife, I'm sure she will be very glad to hear this :lmao:
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a lot of this work yourself, if you need a hand feel free to look me up. I am home most weekends...I don't mind sweat equity for access to a lift  *


I wish you had that offer BEFORE I taped, mudded and painted the ceiling.

PM me some contact info, and I may take you up on the offer.


----------



## Ben Carufel (Jul 20, 2003)

Bumping this thread, almost two years later.

What's the current thinking on Spec E30?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I think it fizzled :dunno: , not enough fishies even for NASA's small pond :stickpoke


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I think NASA around here still runs it, but not really any reason to, since for not much more prep you can do Stock class racing.

BMW CCA never piked the idea, so never ran it.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

SpecE30 is doing quite well in NASA from what I can tell. As with any series, it takes a bit to get off the ground. The folks who run SpecE30 really seem to enjoy it. They have a car that can run NASA, plus they can bring it out to run KP in BMW CCA and ITA/S in SCCA. The car isn't built to the extent of KP or IT rules, but it does give you lots of places to race and it should be an excellent enduro car for races like the 13 hours of VIR and 12 hours of Summit Point. All the SpecE30 guys have their own race within a race when they show up at a CCA weekend anyway.

For more info, I believe they have a dicussion list at http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/SpecE30/

It's never going to be Spec Miata, but I don't think that's the goal of the racers running the series anyway.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well if you go to the NASA website it's not listed as a class  that kind of says it all to me :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

SpecE30 ran with NASA here in the VA and SE regions all season this year. The "standard" road racing info on all the NASA region websites I've seen is the same info that was posted when NASA first came into being...I wouldn't judge anything by that.

Actually, if you go to the main NASA website, you can find a link to SpecE30:
http://www.nasaproracing.com/proracing/nabr.html


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ok, I was expecting to see SpecE30 or something :dunno:


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

SpecE30 is alive and well...

www.specE30.com

I'll be running in it next year.

(bump)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Still see little reason for running it. A bit more, and you can make a car that will run SCCA IT, BMW Club Race KP, and NASA German Car series. Much more racing available.

But good luck, and I am sure you will have fun.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Still see little reason for running it. A bit more, and you can make a car that will run SCCA IT, BMW Club Race KP, and NASA German Car series. Much more racing available.
> 
> But good luck, and I am sure you will have fun.


 A lot more than a "bit" more, Terry.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

Are they planing on running at any tracks up in the NER region? ie. NHIS, The Glen, LimeRock?



Dan in DC said:


> SpecE30 is alive and well...
> 
> www.specE30.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Check the NASA Mid Atlantic site. http://www.nasaracing.net/

Looks like Summitt Point is about as far north as they get right now.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Check the NASA Mid Atlantic site. http://www.nasaracing.net/
> 
> Looks like Summitt Point is about as far north as they get right now.


That's the mid-atlantic site... NASA's national site is www.nasaproracing.com


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm also getting into it. Hopefully ready to race next year, building the car now. Alot more folks seem to be in the build phase rather than running. At least that is my impression whenever I talk to Bimmerworld for my next parts order...


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

One thing you'll discover in the club racing world is that a lot more people are ALWAYS in the building phase rather than racing...time, money or both usually runs out and the person never completes the project. I can't see any reason to run specE30 over Spec Miata.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Jeezus..*

Can you believe this?? You HAVE to run TOYO tires and you HAVE to have TOYO DECALS ON YOUR car.
What a bunch of Bullsh#t.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Because:

1) It is a BMW.

2) You don't need a $15K+ engine to be competitive. Don't think you can run at the front of the SM pack with a stock motor. Front of the pack SM car STARTS at $25K.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm a BMW guy, but as someone who values competition and racing more than brand fascination "1)" holds little value for me. I know the costs of building a SM, I built one. A front-end car starts at 25-30k, yes. However, if you have a decently turned out car you still have about 25-30 cars at every race to have fun with and accurately gauge your skill level. Besides, E30s aren't cheap. And I'm sure while most of the spec-E30 guys are running reasonable budgets, there are a few guys (there always are) who are willing to break the bank to be at top, which puts you right back in a high-cost situation to be a top-podium guy.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

325ic a beer said:


> Can you believe this?? You HAVE to run TOYO tires and you HAVE to have TOYO DECALS ON YOUR car.
> What a bunch of Bullsh#t.


It's not unheard of for a _spec_ series to have a _specified_ brand and size of tire. 

Edit: In BMW Club Racing, these are the decals that are mandatory for us: Tire Rack windshield banner, SSF number boards, VAC Motorsports, HMS Motorsports and BMW Club Racing decals in addition to required numbers and class letters. No getting around it in any series. SCCA probably has about the least.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

He should be thankful that Toyo is the spec tire. Toyos last for more heat cycles than any other race tire and they also give great feedback. Without toyo as the spec tire you're looking at using hoosiers for maximum competitiveness...and hoosiers = less heat cycles and more expensive.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

#98 said:


> I'm a BMW guy, but as someone who values competition and racing more than brand fascination "1)" holds little value for me. I know the costs of building a SM, I built one. A front-end car starts at 25-30k, yes. However, if you have a decently turned out car you still have about 25-30 cars at every race to have fun with and accurately gauge your skill level. Besides, E30s aren't cheap. And I'm sure while most of the spec-E30 guys are running reasonable budgets, there are a few guys (there always are) who are willing to break the bank to be at top, which puts you right back in a high-cost situation to be a top-podium guy.


1) Agreed, but for some people that is good. They do also run under NASA versus SCCA, which for some people is a good thing also. NASA at least tries to limit the banging together. 

3) No doubt, and that is important also, but not everyone sees things that way. If you want to win, go T3 racing, but kind of boring running against no other cars. 

E30s are't that cheap, but they aren't very expensive either. You can put one on the track and do well for less than $10K from scratch.

And lastly, Spec Miata proves that point.  And I understand that at a recent National they did some serious post race checking on SM cars and DQd about 1/3 the field.

If you want a truely spec class, come run Spec Racer Ford. The Summit Point National today was won in a RENTAL CAR. SRF chassis number 003 recently sold and will be on the track soon if it isn't already.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

SRF is a great class and has seen a resurgence of late. Who rents them out?

Unless you do every bit of work on the car yourself...I can't see putting any track-worthy racecar on the track w/out going over 10k unless you buy an existing car.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

SRF's are fun to drive. Not real quick in a straight line, but still fun. 

Google on SRF rental or Spec Racer rental... there's lots of outfits that rent them.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Just about every CSR rents them. www.sccaenterprises.com and do the links to the CSRs. Prices do vary a good bit.


----------



## brain105 (Jul 9, 2006)

If anyone was still wondering if Spec E30 was going to take off, a picture is worth a thousand words...and this was only part of last year's field. More guys onboard for 2006

If any of you BMWCCA guys are tired of shelling out bookoo bucks, check out the Spec E30 Website. The racing is Clean, Fast, Fun and Very Competative. The rules are strictly enforced, the cars are randomly dyno'ed and drivers with skill, not deep pockets, end up on the podium.

http://spece30.northamericanbavarianracing.com/

Also, if anyone is interested in getting involved with the series, lives in the Mid Atlantic region and needs car built, here's the shop to do it.

http://dpmotorwerks.com/


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

To follow-up on Brain's post...

Here's about ½ of the 22 Mid-Atlantic SpecE30's that ran during the 2006 series:


(click to enlarge)

11 additional drivers participated in the SouthEast region.

Cars are being built in California, Florida, Ohio, Texas, Oklahoma, Colorado and in the NorthEat.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

325ic a beer said:


> Can you believe this?? You HAVE to run TOYO tires and you HAVE to have TOYO DECALS ON YOUR car.
> What a bunch of Bullsh#t.


Speed World Challenge is the is the same, as are many series.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Speed World Challenge is the is the same, as are many series.


:stupid: If tires are spec, that's an area where competitive advantage can not be gained by trying different brands for different situations. I'm going to build my E30 to spec; I'm doing it as a DE car, but figure why not - most of the mods are stuff I was planning anyways, and it keeps me away from dreaming of an S50/S52 swap.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

325ic a beer said:


> Can you believe this?? You HAVE to run TOYO tires and you HAVE to have TOYO DECALS ON YOUR car.
> What a bunch of Bullsh#t.


I don't mind a couple of 14x3" decals, if it means I can get $150 off my next tire purchase, if I win a race.

And, for your consideration, our cars are only running about 3-4 seconds slower _per lap_ around Summit Point than the balls-to-the-wall BMWCCA IP E36 M3's. (SpecE30 - 1:28, IP E36 - 1:24-1:26)


----------



## leggwork (Feb 9, 2004)

well, as long as you don't mind spending a chunk of your racing budget on unnecessary bodywork damage ...



#98 said:


> One thing you'll discover in the club racing world is that a lot more people are ALWAYS in the building phase rather than racing...time, money or both usually runs out and the person never completes the project. I can't see any reason to run specE30 over Spec Miata.


----------

